# Baume et Mercier Movement



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello everyone. Could this movement be found in a Baume and Mercier chronograph with two registers? I'm suspicious as there are no movement markings or Baume et Mercier engraved anywhere.

Cheers


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi @Nawrp
i believe baume et mercier used landeron movements in some of their chronograph watches.....could be a landeron 48 but I'm no expert on chronographs .......you could try Google images for landeron movements and see if you can find yours on there.....hope this may help.... :thumbsup:


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

found this too @Nawrp

http://www.laurentfinewatches.com/watch-expo/expo-vintage/V-2016-1230-Baume-Mercier-Chrono.html


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@Nawrp it looks like the correct Landeron movement, it could be that the Y shaped bridge where B&M typically engrave their name has been replaced in a repair / service. I would rest easy, it's a fine looking piece.


----------



## vinayak1980 (Jan 23, 2019)

That watch looks beautiful, even on the inside! I am sure its a stunner when worn on the wrist!


----------

